
Snips and Home Assistant: on-device voice commands at home - mfester
https://medium.com/snips-ai/integrating-snips-with-home-assistant-314723645c77
======
oulipo
Hi I'm a co-founder of Snips, we are building 100% on-device AI to respect
people privacy, so you can enjoy AI interface in your home, without wondering
if what your children or friend say will be logged to a Google server

We would love to see people use our AI in home automation setups, so we built
an easy way to connect to the great HomeAssistant code

If you have successfuly added Snips to your home, send us a message and we
will showcase you if you would like!

~~~
nunofgs
Are there any plans for a voice input Home Assistant component similar to
[https://home-assistant.io/components/conversation/](https://home-
assistant.io/components/conversation/)?

I would prefer to simply use the iOS app as a voice input instead of a
dedicated mic + raspberry pi.

Otherwise, great project :)

~~~
mfester
Good idea! We haven't looked into this yet, although we are preparing iOS and
Android versions of Snips which run entirely on the phone.

